# "Green Forest"...........



## tetrax (Oct 29, 2006)

Hello, I´m from Spain and this is my tank..................


----------



## ir0n_ma1den (Apr 27, 2007)

Wow, Very Nice!

I can't wait to see the foreground fill in!

What fish do you have in there?


----------



## tetrax (Oct 29, 2006)

Hi, only otocinclus afinnis and shrimps, (Crystal Red Shrimps and Neocaridina Heteropoda "Red cherry").:mrgreen::mrgreen:


Regards.......


----------



## helgymatt (Sep 12, 2007)

Do you have some specs on this tank (substrate, light, plants, etc...)?


----------



## patrick76 (May 21, 2007)

Tank looks great what plants do you have in there?


----------



## tetrax (Oct 29, 2006)

Hi, the tank has 6 months of life ..... details of the same one......

60x50x50
Light 4x24watts T5 8000ºK
Filtration Eheim 2224, Jbl Profi 250
Substrate Akadama+ Spaghnum peat
Co2 1,5 bubbles Non-Stop


Flora:
Blyxa Japonica, Criptocorine Spiralis, Singapur Moos, Flame Moos, Weeping Moss, Worm Moos,Willow Moss, Cyperus Helferi, Vallisneria Narrow Leaf, Neadle Java Ferm, Narrow Java Ferm, Bolbitis Heudelotii, Marsilea Hirsuta.

Fauna:
Neocaridina heteropoda "Red Cherry"
Crystal Red Shirmp
Otocinclus afinnis sp.


----------



## Tankman (Feb 19, 2006)

nice tank man... looks like a forest.. serene


----------



## Jumbo (Dec 31, 2007)

It is great !!! Very nice ! Can you post more photos please... rayer:


----------



## tetrax (Oct 29, 2006)

More photos.....................:mrgreen::mrgreen:










Regards!!!


----------



## rudigiacomini (Feb 9, 2007)

Hi.
?How did you fix plants to akadama? ?With glue ? 
I'm just starting a new tank with akadama and got some problems because plants don't want to stay down so I'm curios to know your secret...
?And what did You chose for foreground?


----------



## tetrax (Oct 29, 2006)

Hi, glue? Jjajajaja.

There has to be a good thickness of akadama, minimum 10cm in the back part, I use 15cm.

The grain of the akadama must be average or small.

Regards.


----------



## tetrax (Oct 29, 2006)

Cyperus helferi looking for the light.........:-D:-D










REgards!!!


----------



## Leonard (Mar 4, 2007)

Wow, looks great!  Very natural


----------



## doubleott05 (Jul 20, 2005)

tetrax said:


> More photos.....................:mrgreen::mrgreen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


how do you modify the photo personally and put your signature on it like that and give it a border and make it look all fancy like that?


----------



## tetrax (Oct 29, 2006)

Hi, I´m using Adobe Photoshop CS2....................it´s a fantastic photography program.....


Regards.....


----------



## orlando (Feb 14, 2007)

Love it, great looking fern..


----------

